# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Proposition] Petit aperus d'iBATIS

## woodwai

Bonjour,

Je vient de voir sur le forum une question  propos d'iBATIS. Loin d'en tre un expert, je ne l'ai utilis que pour un petit projet, j'ai quand mme essay d'aider la personne et je me suis aperu qu'il n'y avait pas de tutoriel iBATIS sur developpez.com et qu'il n'y en avait presqu'aucun en franais sur le web (ma recherche n'a t que trs rapide sur google).

Je me demandais si la communaut serait intress par un tutoriel dessus. Mais n'ayant pas de grande connaissance dessus, je ne pourrait qu'en faire un bref aperu (en me basant sur la doc officiel pour me rafraichir la mmoire :;):  ).

Donc mes question sont multiple : 
- Est-ce qu'un article donnant juste un aperu est publiable sur developpez.com ou faut-il obligatoirement des articles complet
- Est-ce que beaucoup de personnes sont intress par un tel article

Voila, Peut tre quelqu'un connaissant mieux iBATIS que moi pourrait tre tent d'crire un article dessus comme apparemment a comblerais un manque.

----------


## moritan

Mon avis n'engage que moi, mais un simple aperu peut-tre utile.
Ca permet de se faire une ide du produit rapidement pour les comparer avec d'autre solution.

----------


## christopheJ

Un apercu est toujours interessant pour se faire une ide rapide sur une techno. 
Il me semble que Serge Tah utilise iBATIS dans certains de ces cours.

----------


## woodwai

Effectivement, dans le tutoriel "Spring MVC par l'exemple" de Serge Tah iBATIS est utilis. A la page 8 du 5me document, il y a un exemple d'utilisation d'iBATIS avec Spring.

Question : un article d'introduction  iBATIS est-il encore ncessaire?

----------


## christopheJ

Oui parce qu'on a pas de ressources individuelle sur iBatis. On a des utilisations caches dans d'autres tutoriels mais pas de tutoriels sur iBatis uniquement.
Si je veux savoir ce que iBatis peut m'apporter, je ne vais pas forcement penser et avoir envie de lire un tutoriel sur Spring MVC  ::aie::

----------


## woodwai

Bon alors, je veut bien faire un essaie, mais je ne promet rien sur le rsultat. Comme c'est mon premier article (il faut bien commencer un jour), je vais m'inspirer d'article existant sur developpez.com pour la forme.

Avez-vous un template HTML?

----------


## moritan

Y'a mme mieux que a, on a un outils fait par nono40 qui fait tout, jusqu' la mise en ligne.
Il faudrais que tu contactes un responsable de rubrique (Ricky81, pour Java , je crois) afin qu'il te donne accs au forum rdacteur pour rcuprer le kit.

----------


## christopheJ

Ce que tu peux faire dans un premier temps c'est nous proposer une version en doc ou pdf ou ce que tu veux.
Le passage au gabarit n'est pas trs long a faire ensuite.

----------


## woodwai

Ok, bon ben je prpare a et je vous fait signe.

----------


## gladiator92

Bonjour,
je suis trs intress par un tuto sur iBatis, je trouve peu de doc en franais.

----------


## joseph_p

Un tuto ou au moins une intro  ibatis serait clairement bienvenu  ::): 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## woodwai

Excusez moi les gars, j'avais compltement oubli et mis de cot a, en fait j'ai fait un petit projet iBATIS il y a maintenant pas mal de temps ... et j'ai perdu les sources c'est pourquoi j'ai laiss tomb le tuto ...

Je vais essayer de remettre la main dessus et voir ce qui est possible (ou au pire, me baser sur la doc officiel ou un tuto existant pour me remettre a ne mmoire).

J'essaye de vous donner des nouvelles dans quelques jours ...

----------


## tnodev

Bonjour

je veux bien aider  en faire un...

----------


## hassine

Bonjour
j'ai commencer un projet.j'utilise ibatis donc vous pouvez consulter ce lien.
Peut etre il vous aide.
http://ibatis.apache.org/javadownloads.cgi

----------

